# Muscle milk fattening?



## studen77 (Jul 16, 2006)

A friend gave me a package of cold muscle milk this morning for the first time and I swear the stuff was super sweet and I felt like I was 'cheating'.. it taste great though like a chocolate shake but again it was so sweet...

the box said it was the 'carb watchers' or something brand...anyone use it regularly?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 16, 2006)

I used to use it regulary. the fats are MCT's, they are fine. sugar is around 7g for the 330 calorie shake. carbs about 14-15g... for me it isnt ideal because i'd have to drink 2 of them to consider it a meal and the sugar would be too much. 

BUT.. the taste is amazing, my favorite is mocha joe. so assuming the rest of your diet is in check, its fine.


----------

